# Dovetail and Skew Chisels...useful products or a waste of money?



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

As I begin to take a larger and larger interest in hand tools, there are many things to catch my eye. I am kind of like a monkey drawn to shiny things in that way. Are skew and or dovetail chisels needed tools that can make the journey to hand cut dovetails easier, or are they just an overpriced non essential marketing gimmick? I know it can be done without either, but I was wondering if some people out there find these chisels "must have" items, and if so, why.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Shane they are nice if you cut a bunch of half blind dovetails. Also if you choose to make your pins very thin they are a plus. A lot of guys will get a cheaper set and grind them back. I use a 1/8 regular bench and get into the tight areas.
I am 50/50 on this one. Personally I would like to own a set but I don't have to have one.
My 2 cents.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks Dave, I am in the beginning phases, so I not cutting a lot of them. However, I do have some woodworking hoarding tendancies when it comes to tools and wood, so I am always looking at new things, if I "need" them or not. If you know what I mean? But since I know next to nothing about the overall usefullness of these tools, I thought I would just throw it out there, and see if there were any supporters or detractors.

Edit: Dave I am still getting used to your new name : ) Kinda liked superdav


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Skews are really useful for joinery. I use them a lot.

Dovetail chisels could be useful to you if you're chopping dovetails
with a geometry that requires the extra clearance. I don't
have any. It is possible to cut out the waste with a fret saw
and pare to the scribed shoulder line with through dovetails, 
skipping the chopping.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I've considered grinding my own skew pair for dovetailing half blinds, less convinced that having skews would still leave me pining for fishtails…


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Ahh fishtails. 
OK Shane, now you have a third to pick from.
Super Dav 
There Shane I fixed my signature.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

I bought an inexpensive pair of skew chisels from LV. Don't use them all the time but are nice to have.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=67766&cat=1,41504


----------



## Joshuah (Jan 10, 2011)

I second David and Smitty. My vote is for fishtails. Very very nice, though someone is always bound to complain that every time you sharpen the width drops off. Ignore them all!!!!! Lie Nielsen makes a great set of them.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I watched Rob Cosman use his dovetail chisels a few months ago on a demo, they are nice and would certaily make the job easier.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Randy, I think Rob Cosman makes everything look easier….he has skillz!

Fishtails? Another item to covet…gonna have to check them put to. Is there one size/width that everyone would start/experiment with?

One my last chisel quest, I couldnt decide between new, vintage or japanese. So I got some of each. Like em all so far…go figure.


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

I have a pair of skews and don't always grab them.I sometimes find them akward to use.They are pretty handy for halfblinds but you could always use a much smaller chisel like Dave said.For through dt's I find an exacto type knife my go to for paring in corners.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

I would say get some cheap used hardware store quality of chisels, regrind them the way you want and see if you like them. What's to lose except a little time at the grinder experimenting?


----------



## tirebob (Aug 2, 2010)

I have both skews and a fishtail and the both get used a lot when doing half blinds DT's. If I lost them or broke them, I would replace them instantly. That said, if you don't do half blinds, you don't need them yet, but they are handy…


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I need all chisels.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

One issue with skew chisels is the ones like I have, which are
1/2" wide, won't really fit into small joints. Where they excel
is in paring cuts because the skew angle makes a shearing cut
which can help make delicate paring cuts where you want a lot
of control.

I will flip the skew over sometimes and use it bevel-down. It's
quicker than grabbing the other one and the clearance
angle of using the skew this way makes certain cuts possible
or at least easier.


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

Fishtail chisels would certainly help in cleaning the corners of sockets in half-blind dovetails. You might want to start with the smallest size and work up.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*I need all chisels.*

Is there a 12 step program for that problem?

:^)


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

I am with the all chisel group. Is there a meeting?


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Back when I had some serious cash flow, I bought the A and B sets of Pfeil palm carving tools. About $300 at the time. So far, I've cleaned out a mortise on a door with one of them. I think I ought to go to that counseling meeting, myself. But then, I've been a busy boy at work for quite awhile, and the couple of projects that I have made semi-recently still aren't posted. At least I have a camera now that doesn't put a "romantic blur" on my stuff.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

We all might be able to benefit from some counseling. I know I could. Thanks for all the feedback fellas. Good food for thought. The more I snoop around, the more I lean to a set of skew chisels. Not sure what kind yet. I have been impressed with the ashley isles I recently purchased, so maybe a set of theirs…so many choises…so little money!


----------

